# DigitalRev TV - Zhongyi Optics Mitakon Speedmaster 85mm f/1.2



## meywd (May 27, 2015)

Battle of the Bokeh: Canon 85mm f/1.2L vs Mitakon ZY Optics 85mm f/1.2


----------



## bereninga (Jun 3, 2015)

Is there a member on here who owns this? I'd be interested to hear any experiences w/ this lens.


----------



## martti (Jun 3, 2015)

Sweet. If you can afford it, you really can see the difference.
I di not miss one of the shots.
And let's be fair. 
You come to a shoot and you have The Pomelo.
Hmmmm...so he has the Pomelo.
HTF did he get the money to get one. If he's paid the price, he probably knows what he's doing.
Or he has some easy money, like the mineral or the herbal kind.

Whatever.
It was easy to see who one was Canon which was not.
And then?
And then?
And then?

I still want to have the Pomelo.
OK it cost me 1600 dollars second hand but It Is The Pomelo
Look at the reviews. The Lense.


----------

